# Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos



## Nosferatu05 (23. Februar 2020)

*Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Aufrgund der oben genannten Tatsache fängt der Lüfter an mich zu nerven.
Leider bin ich mir sehr unsicher wo ich was einstellen soll um das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen.
Kann mir jemand vielleicht helfen?


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Ziemlich wenig Infos um zu helfen 
Der Ryzen Boxed Kühler?Von welcher CPU?SDer Wraith Prism?
Was ist denn ausgewählt im Bios PWM oder DC?
Lüfterkurve einstellen?Bild Posten?
Temps mal kontrollieren


----------



## TJW65 (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Mehr Infos vom TE wären in der tat hilfreich, aber das klingt für mich stark nach einem Wraith Prism.
Habe hier selber einen neben mir verbaut mit dem selben "Problem".

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Entschuldigung.
Ich musste erst einmal den PC im BIOS starten um nachzusehen was dort zu finden ist.
Es handelt sich um den Wraith Prism auf einem Ryzen 7 3700X.
anbei Fotos aus dem BIOS.
ich hoffe damit kann man etwas anfangen?


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Mal rein vom logischen her sollte ich im Bios vermutlich das ganze mal auf „lautlos“ stellen? 
Der Lüfter darf ja ruhig leise herum surren aber diese gedämmte Turbine im 5 Minuten Takt ist recht auffällig und ärgert mich schon wochenlang.


----------



## TJW65 (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Naja...
Also du kannst den Prisn schon auf "Lautlos" stellen verschlimmern wird es das Verhalten wohl kaum. Verbessern vermutlich aber auch nicht. Dadurch werden lediglich die Drezahlen etwas gedrückt und die Temperatur minimal steigen.

Dieses Rauf und Runter des Lüfters stammt von dem selben Verhalten der Temperaturen von Ryzen. 
Beobachte doch mal im Idle ob kurz bevor/ während der Lüfter hoch dreht auch kurz die Temperatur der CPU steigt.
Was du tun könntest ist eine "Verzögerung" im Bios zu setzen nach welcher der Lüfter hochdrehen darf, nachdem die Temperatur angestiegen ist. Das sollte die Lüfterkurve etwas glätten.
Alternativ halt ein neuer Kühler 
MFG
TJW65


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Kann man noch übers Menu CPU Fan optimieren oder ändert sich nix?
Zumindest könnte man die Lüfterkurve anpassen.Der fängt ja bei 30 ° schon an höher zu drehen,was nicht unbedingt sein muss.Wenn der ab 50 ° langsam höher geht und bei 70 -80 ° auf max geht sollte reichen.
Lautlos könntest du auch mal probieren was der dort einstellt.Temps weiter im Auge behalten unter Last.
Was gar nicht geht ist dieser Chipsatz Lüfter 3000 RPM??? Kann man den nicht auch regeln?Du hast bestimmt ein Board mit X570 Chipsatz dann.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

@TJW65 Du meinst also das die CPU einfach mal so zwischen durch die Temperatur erhöht und deswegen auch der Lüfter rauf dreht?
Dazu müsste ich die werte einmal parallel beobachten, sodaß es am besten aufzeichnet. Gibt es da was?
Im Bios eine Verzögerung einstellen? Wie geht denn das?

@Schwarzseher Welches Menü für CPU Fan optimieren meinst du? Meinst du dieses Q-Fan? Wie bekomme ich denn den PC auf Volllast zum laufen? Aktuell mache ich damit nicht so viel.
Ich kann auch mal im Bios nach Einstellungen für den Chipsatzlüfter suchen. Von dem höre ich aber nichts...
Ja ist ein x570 Board


----------



## CadCad (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Die CPU springt dauernd rauf und runter für ne ms und genau dann zuckt auch der Lüfter hoch.
nur ist dessen Steuerung einfach zu trägt, weswegen es zu diesem nervigen Verhalten kommt.

Wie TJW65 schon sagte, stell die Verzögerung vom Fan hoch auf 0,7 oder 1,0 (jenachdem was bei dir geht).
Dann ist das rumzucken vorbei.


----------



## TJW65 (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

@TE
Ich weiß aktuell leider nicht wo das zu finden ist, weiß aber das es diese Verzögerung gibt. Habe selber ein Asus Board. Ich kann heute Nacht nachschauen falls ich daran denke.

@CadCad die geht in meinem Uefi ungelogen bis auf 295 sek.


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Übrigens hat der Kühler noch einen Schalter für den Lüfter den man zwitchen kann  auf Low oder High dann dreht der auch nicht mehr auf Max über 3000 RPM . 

Wobei das ab 2000 RPM wohl sowieso keine Geige mehr spielt 

Zitat:
Ob der Wraith Prism mit dem Schalter auf Low oder High betrieben wird, ist in den meisten Lebenslagen irrelevant. Mit beiden Einstellungen kann ein sehr großes Drehzahlspektrum abgerufen werden, nur steigt die Drehzahl mit zunehmender PWM-Leistung in der High-Einstellung schneller an, weshalb am oberen Ende 3.650 U/min anstelle von 2.750 U/min erreicht werden. Bereits bei über 2.000 U/min ist der Prozessorkühler nicht mehr als leise einzustufen und die über 50 dB(A) der höchsten Drehzahl in der High-Einstellung sind langfristig unerträglich.

Ok der Chipsatzlüfter ist natürlich sehr klein,aber wenn du ihn nicht hörst ist ja alles in Ordnung.
Die Lüfterkurve dürfte halt nicht so steil verlaufen.Das man da eine Verzögerung einstellen kann wusste ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## TJW65 (23. Februar 2020)

Stimmt. Guter Hinweis!
Diesen kleinen Schalter habe ich auf "low" aber schon wieder vergessen. Der Prism kann manchmal etwas lauter werden, dafür finde *ich *ihn optisch sehr ansprechend. Die Verzögerung macht nichts anderes als "Oh, die Temperatur ist gestiegen. Wenn sie nach (im BIOS eingestellte Zeit) nicht wieder gesunken ist drehen wir hoch." 
Damit lassen sich diese kleinen Spikes die für Ryzen ja angeblich typisch sind wunderbar auffangen. Wenn man's übertreibt mit der Verzögerung und dann Prime anschmeißt, der Lüfter aber wie im Idle weiter dreht ist's natürlich nicht optimal.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Diese Verzögerung kann ich nicht finden.
In meinem Bios kann ich auf die einzelnen Werte der Lüfter klicken aber was das mit ignorieren und verwalten soll weiß ich nicht.
Leider änderte sich nichts durch das direkte Anklicken von verwalten. Lediglich beim sichern vom Bios wurde ich gefragt ob DC für den Lüfter eingestellt werden soll.
Den CPU Lüfter habe ich nun angepasst.

Falls es interessiert zum Schluss noch die Bilder mit Messdaten der CPU dem Lüfter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im letzten Bild sieht man, wie der Lüfter auch schon hoch dreht ohne die Temp zu überschreiten. Nachdem ich jetzt drauf geachtet habe, dreht der alle 20 Sekunden hoch und wieder runter. Kein Wunder das es nervt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

So finde ich auch nicht schlecht,würde aber erst am 30 langsam höher gehen.Nicht direkt so steil.
Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so macht er das hier. Meinst du den Strich unten ganz auf 0?​


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Nein aber ab 30 zb. nicht direkt so steil nach oben sondern nur langsam höher gehen.
YouTube


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Das Board ist doch von ASUS (wie heißt es genau?).

Da kann man mit der AI Suite 3 die genauen Lüfterkurven unter Windows einstellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.

Achte auf die letzte Version beim Download, die älteren waren etwas buggy.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Lach

wollte genau das eben schreiben. Ich habe mir das einmal geladen. 
Denn im Bios lässt sich nicht wirklich plausibel etwas einstellen. 
Ausserdem ist das über die Windows Oberfläche doch etwas angenehmer.
Trotzdem macht der Lüfter was er will. Immer dreht er rauf. Auch wenn ich dort...

...ja das Problem lag nicht am Cpu Lüfter. Selbst auf über 2500 höre ich den erst mit offener Gehäuseklappe.
Das erklärt auch warum keine Einstellung was gebracht hat.

Es waren die restlichen Gehäuselüfter von Thermaltake die ich wohl irgendwie mal zufällig auf Performance gestellt habe und deswegen dauernd rauf und runter gebrummt haben.
Da ich den Wraith Prism als einzigen im Sichtfeld hatte, dachte ich nur deswegen er sei schuld, weil dieser sich dauernd verlangsamt und schneller wird...

Schande über mein Haupt und trotzdem vielen Dank für die Hilfe. So habe ich mich wenigstens damit auseinander gesetzt und bin für die Zukunft schlauer.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Keine Ahnung was du für ein Asus Board verbaut hast, aber bei mir lässt sich alles ins Detail einstellen. Dazu musst du aber schon in die manuelle Einstellung gehen, also dort wo du alles selbst bestimmen kannst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir nutze ich aber die AI Suite 3 Software von Asus, da ich es damit aus dem Desktop aus noch besser und genauer bestimmen kann. Die AI Suite 3 muss dazu auch nicht im Hintergrund laufen, da die Einstellungen dann für jeden Neustart sobald Windows startet automatisch geladen werden.

Da der Prozessor immer was im Hintergrund macht wird man daran nichts ändern können.
Denn eine andere alternative wäre bis zu einer bestimmten Temperatur nur eine bestimmte Drehzahl zu bestimmen und erst mit höherer Temperatur höhere Drehzahlen zu bestimmen. Das ganze ist System abhäng so das du dich mit deinem System selbst damit beschäftigen musst bis du für dich die richtigen Drehzahlen mit denen du zufrieden bist gefunden hast.

Temperaturen und Drehzahl hängen immer zusammen und so muss jeder für sich ein Kompromiss zwischen gewünschte Drehzahl und der daraus resultierende Temperatur finden.


----------



## TJW65 (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Na das freut mich doch zu lesen.

OT:
IIcarus: genau, die Einstellungen meinte ich. Aber warum betreibst du deinen CPU Lüfter auf DC und nicht PWM?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*



TJW65 schrieb:


> OT:
> IIcarus: genau, die Einstellungen meinte ich. Aber warum betreibst du deinen CPU Lüfter auf DC und nicht PWM?


Habe eine Wasserkühlung verbaut daher habe ich an diesem Anschluss nichts angeschlossen was gesteuert werden muss. Von meiner Pumpe geht nur eine Fake Drehzahl zu diesem Anschluss damit das Mainboard reagieren kann sollte mal die Pumpe ausfallen. Der Rest wird bei mir über Wassertemperatur gesondert geregelt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*



Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Denn im Bios lässt sich nicht wirklich plausibel etwas einstellen. .


Doch, wenn Du unds das Motherboard verrätst.


----------



## Arndtagonist (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Soweit mir bekannt ist, gibt es die Einstellung von IICARUS nicht auf ASUS-X570-Boards. Zumindest finde ich die nicht.
Generell ist man bei ASUS hier sehr stark limitiert, was die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten angeht: Man kann die Lüfter nicht unter 20% regeln und der Miefquirl ist auch dauerhauft an.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Das mit den 20% kenne ich aber auch von den Asrock Board was wir hier noch in zwei Rechner verbaut haben. 
Aber mittels AI Suite 3 habe ich diese Einschränkung nicht und ich habe meine Lüfter auch damit bestimmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kann ist sogar bestimmen das die Lüfter erst ab einer bestimmten Temperatur anlaufen sollen.

Kenne auch das Verzeichnis wo meine Profile gespeichert werden und so habe ich die Dateien dazu gesichert, falls ich mal mein System neu aufsetzen müsste. Dann muss ich nur diese Datei wieder zurück in das Profil Verzeichnis rein setzen und kann dann mein altes Profil wieder aus der AI Suite 3 Oberfläche aufrufen.

Was das Bios angeht kann ich nur von meinem Hero (Intel) ausgehen.


----------



## Arndtagonist (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Danke schonmal für den Hinweis, dass die Beschränkungen zumindest bei der AI Suite 3 nicht vorhanden sind. Ich werde das ganze mal testen und hoffen, dass ich hier mehr Freiheit habe, um die Lüfter noch niedriger drehen zu lassen. Denn ausgerechnet die Venturi benötigen ja nicht so viel Drehzahl um schon ordentlich zu schaufeln.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Muss mal schauen wie es bei dir aussieht, da ich ja nur von meinem Mainboard ausgehen kann und mir nicht bekannt ist ob die Software darauf bezogen ggf. mit bestimmt wird.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Doch im Bios vom Asus x570 lässt sich sehr wohl einstellen wann da der Lüfter vor oder nach laufen soll.
Eigentlich lässt sich recht viel dort einstellen, wenn man einmal weiß wo man hin muss. Ich denke das hier noch viel nicht richtig übersetzt ist. Aber der AISuite3 macht das hinfällig und wie schon zuvor geschrieben viel komfortabler.

Aber ich war ja auf der falschen Spur und habe unabhängig von den Einstellungen einfach das Ding nicht leiser bekommen.
Wenn man halt so blöd ist und den falschen Lüfter verdächtigt 

Ich höre seit gestern einfach gar nichts mehr. Ist auch doof, weil ich immer den Knopf vom PC drücke obwohl er an ist...

@*IICARUS*
die Wasserkühlung steht bei mir auch noch an. Ich wollte jetzt aber die nächste Grafikkartengeneration abwarten um endgültig den Sack zu zumachen. Vielleicht kann ich dann ja mal auf dich zurück kommen?


----------



## IICARUS (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Hätte mir auch schwer vorstellen können das es bei dir nicht mit dabei ist und bin auch eher davon ausgegangen das du die richtige Bereiche noch nicht gefunden hattest. Was meiner Wasserkühlung angeht hat diese bereits seit 3 Jahre bestand und wird von mir zur Zeit sogar wieder etwas umgebaut. Das ganze hat aber bei mir nur optische Gründe, von der Grundfunktion läuft bereits alles wie ich es haben möchte.


----------



## Arndtagonist (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Kurze Rückmeldung zu meinem "Problem": Die AI Suite 3 hat in der Tat die angesprochenen Optionen. Weiterhin gibt es aber keine Möglichkeit, die Gehäuselüfter auf unter 20% zu regeln. Der Bereich ist rot und die Funktion (Lüfter im Leerlauf) hat keine Funktion.

Das kann nun an meiner Lüftersteuerung liegen, die alle Lüfter mit einer Mindestmenge an Strom versorgt, so dass die einfach nicht tiefer können, oder an ASUS vorgaben (vielleicht aus Angst, der IO könnte zu wenig Luft bekommen?), was mir plausibler scheint, da die 20% Grenze überall zu bestehen scheint (selbst bei Anschlüssen, die ich gar nicht verwende).

Hat hier jemand mehr Erfahrung?


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*



Arndtagonist schrieb:


> Kurze Rückmeldung zu meinem "Problem": Die AI Suite 3 hat in der Tat die angesprochenen Optionen. Weiterhin gibt es aber keine Möglichkeit, die Gehäuselüfter auf unter 20% zu regeln.


Doch hat sie.
Ich kann den CPU-Lüfter auf 16% stellen.
Und auch die Leerlauffunktion funktioniert (ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming, BIOS 3805, Windows 10 Prof, V 1909).



Arndtagonist schrieb:


> Das kann nun an meiner Lüftersteuerung liegen, die alle Lüfter mit einer Mindestmenge an Strom versorgt, so dass die einfach nicht tiefer können, oder an ASUS vorgaben (vielleicht aus Angst, der IO könnte zu wenig Luft bekommen?), was mir plausibler scheint, da die 20% Grenze überall zu bestehen scheint (selbst bei Anschlüssen, die ich gar nicht verwende).


Was habt ihr nur für einen Krimskrams im PC?

Hast Du die Lüfterabstimmung mit der AI-Suite durchgeführt?

Welches BIOS ist installiert auf welchem Motherboard?


----------



## Arndtagonist (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Wie gesagt handelt es sich um ein ASUS X570-Board, genau das ASUS ROG STRIX 570-F Gaming. Diese Boards haben als Nachteil (steht auch so in der letzten PCGH-Print-Ausgabe), dass eine niedrigere Einstellung nicht möglich ist.

Als Verteiler nutze ich die Lüftersteuuerung vom Fractal, das bereits verbaut ist. Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, mir mal 3 Arctic P14 zu bestellen und sie ersatzweise auszutauschen. Denn die hier verbauten Lüfter haben nur einen 3-Pin Anschluss.

Die Lüfterabstmmung hat bisher immer im BIOS bzw. UEFI stattgefunden. Das Bios ist m.W. das aktuelleste.


----------



## der_yappi (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Ich habe auch das Fractal R6 (normal, nicht PCGH) und einen 3700x samt Brocken.
Allerdings auf einem X570 Aorus Elite.

Mir sind die Gehäuselüfter auch auf den Keks gegangen.
Hatte die so eingestellt dass sie die Drehzahl anhand der CPU Temp anpassen.
Bin dann dazu übergegangen sie auf die VRM-Temp zu setzen - seitdem habe ich Ruhe in der Kiste.
Auch gehe ich nicht über den Fractal Hub sondern direkt übers Board.
Der hintere Lüfter hängt am Sysfan-Anschluss und die beiden Frontlüfter über ein Y-Kabel zusammen an einem anderen Anschluss am Board.
Der Brocken läuft für sich eigenständig am CPU-Anschluss.

Und bzgl. der Arctic Lüfter: Die P-Serie ist doch für Kühler und Radiatoren und für statischen Druck ausgelegt afaik...
Die F-Serie ist die Schiene die für Gehäuse gedacht ist.


----------



## Arndtagonist (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Tendenziell hast du recht, der P 14 scheint einfach potenter zu sein und wird hier regelmäßig auch als zusätzlicher Gehäuseüfter beim bQ! 500er empfohlen. Wird auch immer als Tipp der PCGH genannt, wird also was dran sein.

Habe meine CPU auch direkt am Board, nur die Lüfter laufen auf den FAN1-Anschluss via Hub, weil das von den Anschlüssen ja nicht anders geht.

Habe mir jetzt 3 Stück bestellt mit PWM. Dann geht das auch ohne Lüftersteuuerung und ich kann dem Ganzen auf den Grund gehen. Ich kann ja mal berichten, wenn es so ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*



Arndtagonist schrieb:


> Tendenziell hast du recht, der P 14 scheint einfach potenter zu sein und wird hier regelmäßig auch als zusätzlicher Gehäuseüfter beim bQ! 500er empfohlen. Wird auch immer als Tipp der PCGH genannt, wird also was dran sein..


 Ich halte von den Arctic-Lüftern nach wie vor wenig.
Das Lüfterblattdesign ist gleich null und die Lager nicht die Welt.

Außerdem laufen viele Lüfter mit weniger Mindestdrehzahl.


----------



## Arndtagonist (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*

Ich hab bis auf deine Aussage bisher nur Positives wahrgenommen. Die PCGH wird sie nicht ohne Grund empfehlen. Ich melde mich einfach, wenn ich die neuen verbaut habe, und kann dann sagen, ob es leiser ist und die Lüfter sich besser steuern lassen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*



Arndtagonist schrieb:


> Die PCGH wird sie nicht ohne Grund empfehlen.


Die PCGH ist auch wesentlich jünger als ich.
Ich kennen sie noch als Baby.


----------



## Arndtagonist (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die PCGH ist auch wesentlich jünger als ich.
> Ich kennen sie noch als Baby.



"Als ich die ersten Arctic-Lüfter verbaut habe, hat die PCGH noch Windeln angehabt!" 
Sehr schöne Vorstellung!

Hab nun die Lüfter getauscht. Statt 3 Venturi P14 3-Pin via Lüftersteuerung arbeiten nun 3 Arcitc P14 PWM mit direkter Anbindung ans Mainboard bei mir. Nun kann ich die Lüfter auch teilweise ausstellen, wenn ich sie aber laufen lasse, ist 20% nach wie vor Minimum.

Mein Fazit: Arctic schafft weniger Luft, aber genau das ist es, was sie leiser macht. Das Windgeräusch (ein wenig so, als würde eine Böe durch alte Schlossmauern fahren), hat sich so stark reduziert, dass selbst 100% Leistung fast genau so als laut empfunden (!) werden, als der Standardbetrieb der Arctics. Dafür leiden die Temperaturen. Musst die anderen Lüfterkurven anpassen und es wird wärmer im System, allerdings auch sehr viel leiser. Muss aber noch ein paar Langzeitmessungen machen. Hier habe ich die Priorität für mich auf Lautstärke gesetzt.
Ich würde also jedem, der Performance will, zu Venturi raten, jeder der einen guten Preis und leise Lüfter will, rate ich zu Arctic.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen Kühler dreht regelmässig hoch und ist dann wieder geräuschlos*



Arndtagonist schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: Arctic schafft weniger Luft, aber genau das ist es, was sie leiser macht. Das Windgeräusch (ein wenig so, als würde eine Böe durch alte Schlossmauern fahren), hat sich so stark reduziert, dass selbst 100% Leistung fast genau so als laut empfunden (!) werden, als der Standardbetrieb der Arctics. Dafür leiden die Temperaturen.


Das ist das Problem.

Und wenn man mal Lüfter mit etwas besserem Lüfterblattdesign im PC gehabt hat (Be Quiet, Noctua, Noiseblocker, ...)
baut man nie wieder etwas anderes ein.


----------



## drspeed (23. Mai 2020)

Ich habe gerade diesen Thread gesehen und da wollte ich ein Video nicht vorenthalten.
Das habe ich mkr vorhin angesehen. 
Wenn wer Lust hat könnte er das ja mal probieren und berichten. 
YouTube

Gruß


----------

